# The UGLIEST picture of YOUR horse!



## Casey02

The title says it all! Lets see the ugliest pictures of your horse!

Ill start! I also put 2 nicer pictures of him at the end to ensure you that hes not always this ugly hahaha (my friend took the last two, credit to her)


----------



## Casey02

Awww man how do I change the size of my pictures, they are so small


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Nawww he's cute!!

Hee-haw!


----------



## attackships

she was shaking.... so ugly lol


----------



## Casey02

Hehehe I love it! Her ear!!!! Do you know how to make the pictures bigger? Mine are usually that size ^^^


----------



## sommsama09

Subbing


----------



## Casey02

Let try this errrrrr


----------



## Roperchick

not exactly ugly....but very very dirty....

Charlie









now add 2 straight weeks of rain and about 3 feet of arena mud and you get this-----


----------



## Tianimalz

Indie as a yearling. :rofl: :rofl: This was also the sales picture I saw of her off of Craigslist... I was prepared to have a bit of a fugly horse, her personality made up for it. It is nice though she grew into this:


----------



## Casey02

Roperchick--Oh my...Bath time for that little guy!

tianimalz-- the yearling picture made me laugh out loud!! But my gosh did she make up for it, she beautiful!


----------



## Roperchick

bahaha yeak casey!


tia....she doesnt look that bad....:shock::rofl:

but no forealz she looks good now! hahahahahaha


----------



## Tianimalz

Roperchick said:


> bahaha yeak casey!
> 
> 
> tia....she doesnt look that bad....:shock::rofl:
> 
> but no forealz she looks good now! hahahahahaha


I remember when I excitedly showed my Grandmother a picture of my soon-to-be first horse, she asked "I thought you were getting a horse, not a mule?"

:rofl:


----------



## Casey02

> "I thought you were getting a horse, not a mule?"


 
That would have broke my heart HAHAHA


----------



## Roperchick

bahahaha i think i woulda laughed till i cried...oh wait...they said that about charlie!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Casey02

Doesnt everyone say that ^ 

A kid where I board my horse, got off the bus one day and said "my bus driver passed you when you were riding and said look at that mule"... I played it off as it didnt matter, but i was so mad :evil: LOL i wanted to go have a chat with that bus driver!...probably doesnt even know what a mule is! :lol:


----------



## Tianimalz

Casey02 said:


> Doesnt everyone say that ^
> 
> A kid where I board my horse, got off the bus one day and said "my bus driver passed you when you were ridding and said look at that mule"... I played it off as it didnt matter, but i was so mad :evil: i wanted to go have a chat with that bus driver!...probably doesnt even know what a mule is! :lol:


LOL, oh well... I guess we can just pretend we have the prettiest mule faced horseys ever.


----------



## Casey02

What a sad day it was


----------



## TrojanCowgirl




----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Tianimalz said:


> I remember when I excitedly showed my Grandmother a picture of my soon-to-be first horse, she asked "I thought you were getting a horse, not a mule?"
> 
> :rofl:


Bahahaha!!

Only I'm allowed to insult my horse. When Mum calls Brock a mule, I get all sulky lol. Then again, I don't think she's actually met the Evil Horse of Doom. (I don't let her handle Brock anymore when I discovered she was letting my 5yo sister hang round him and hold onto the leadrope :shock: - and this is the horse that freaking hates little children and dogs, to the point of charging, striking and trying to bite their heads off.)

Edit: *Trojancowgirl *that second one is unfair on your poor horse - everyone looks ugly when they're at the dentist!


----------



## Roperchick

Trojan- did you give her the "good stuff" right before that pic? :rofl:

haha she looks kinda....um....stoned...haha


----------



## Tianimalz

Now THAT is the look of swag


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

She's sexy and she knows it.  Bahaha


----------



## Roperchick

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Bahahaha!!
> 
> Only I'm allowed to insult my horse. When Mum calls Brock a mule, I get all sulky lol. Then again, I don't think she's actually met the Evil Horse of Doom. (I don't let her handle Brock anymore when I discovered she was letting my 5yo sister hang round him and hold onto the leadrope :shock: - and this is the horse that freaking hates little children and dogs, to the point of charging, striking and trying to bite their heads off.)


 


haha i cant get away with that....everybody knows charlie....and EVERYBODY knows how mulish he is....

and EVERY SINGLE PERSON ON THE PLANET knows how much he loves mud....and why we call him Pigpen....so everybody pretty much insults my horse...

that is until i get in the competition with them and kick their a**es...then they shut up....


----------



## Casey02

trojancowgirl-- the second picture, so ugly but must be done!:shock:


----------



## Tianimalz

Roperchick said:


> haha i cant get away with that....everybody knows charlie....and EVERYBODY knows how mulish he is....
> 
> and EVERY SINGLE PERSON ON THE PLANET knows how much he loves mud....and why we call him Pigpen....so everybody pretty much insults my horse...
> 
> that is until i get in the competition with them and kick their a**es...then they shut up....


Bahahaha, at least he got a cute nick name out of his dirty habits! Pigpen; that just sounds ornery


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Casey02 said:


> trojancowgirl-- the second picture, so ugly but must be done!:shock:


Indeed! :lol:


----------



## Failbhe

I think she's still cute, even when she's making faces.


----------



## Casey02

Does anybody know how to make pictures bigger..? You cant even see mine  and I started the dang thread :lol:


----------



## Casey02

Failbhe- licking the hay..??


----------



## Failbhe

Casey02 said:


> Failbhe- licking the hay..??


I think it was just pre- or post-yawn face...


----------



## Tianimalz

Casey02 said:


> Does anybody know how to make pictures bigger..? You cant even see mine  and I started the dang thread :lol:


You could open them on Microsoft office picture manager and there are re size options there  It might make them a bit more pixelated though.


----------



## MLShunterjumper

Well it's more cute than ugly, but still...







He looks like he ate something nasty.


----------



## Casey02

shoot i dont have microsoft picture! Any other way?

failhe- in that case its cute!


----------



## Failbhe

Casey02 said:


> shoot i dont have microsoft picture! Any other way?
> 
> failhe- in that case its cute!


She always hams it up when she yawns, like she has to let the whole world know that she's tired/I'm being boring :lol:

Sorry, no advice for the picture thing... I just attach them and they come out that size! I usually wish I could make them smaller, not bigger...


----------



## Tianimalz

Casey02 said:


> shoot i dont have microsoft picture! Any other way?
> 
> failhe- in that case its cute!


Hmm, did you check Photobuckets edit list? I think they may have a sizing option, not sure. It's been awhile since I've tried it.


----------



## Roperchick

MLShunterjumper said:


> He looks like he ate something nasty.


 
or fell asleep and couldnt keep his tongue in his mouth while he slept.....haha very cute


----------



## Casey02

Mine are usually good size to thats why its weird to me!
I might beable to try on photobucket..if i remember my password and user name haha!


----------



## Casey02

Mlshunterjumper- it looks like hes dreaming of a carrot


----------



## Ok Paints

How do you post the ugliest photos? Thanks and God bless, Peg


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Only a few I can find immediately; and due to them being fairly large, and my being too lazy to resize them, links. xD

Dio Who is usually quite photogenic, somehow manages to look like such a derp in this picture. 

And Dante in his endlessly shaggy winter coat, just looks like an oversized dog. :lol:


----------



## cowgirl928

she had a bug in her nose and her ear! ahhh! :lol:


----------



## ohmyitschelle

I only have one picture on my computer that I can share of Honey... 








She thought she was sooo clever at this point after just having a bath... she looks ridiculous that it's cute!

As for Seoul we have a habit of catching her with awkward facials...


----------



## Janna




----------



## csimkunas6

Rodeo as a 9month old, this was his ad photo that caught my eye, ****!
































And the Ultimate Fugly Photo....Yearling Pics!


----------



## Tianimalz

Rodeo kind of looked like a pony in his 9 month old picture :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6

Tianimalz said:


> Rodeo kind of looked like a pony in his 9 month old picture :lol:


Hahah, he did didnt he!? Or a pot bellied pig! ****


----------



## Endiku

XD I love old pictures of Rodeo. He's growing into such a nice boy!

Now to embarress Sour as I pull out the one and two year old pictures...hehe










18 months, after a bath :hide:









20 something months









and how she always looks in her winter fuzzies... A BROWN MARSHMALLOW >









But I think she grew into quite the looker if I do say so myself... excuse the belly though, she's 8(?) months pregnant in the picture









but not this one!


----------



## Tianimalz

csimkunas6 said:


> Hahah, he did didnt he!? Or a pot bellied pig! ****


Bahaha, maybe a really cute combination of them all  It does seem that a lot of really cute horses go through the ugliest yearling phase though :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6

Endiku said:


> XD I love old pictures of Rodeo. He's growing into such a nice boy!


Why thank you! Hes surpassing what I thought he was going to end up looking like, although he does have his days still!

Sour looks great now!!!



Tianimalz said:


> Bahaha, maybe a really cute combination of them all  It does seem that a lot of really cute horses go through the ugliest yearling phase though :lol:


Haha, yes a combo!! He sure did go through an ugly stage though! Im hoping hes done with the uglies! haha


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

I've got more!


----------



## Casey02

These pictures are awesome!!!

Cowgirl- that its a funny picture and I have to say i looooove those colors and her!

ohmyitchelle- She loos like a lion in the picture were she is all wet! The tail does it!

Janna-- all i can do :shock: he looks like a old man with no teeth ahahaha

Sours pictures are so funny too! But she looks cute in the picture where she is pregnat 

Rodeos baby picture is to dang cute!!!! I looked at his butt first too **** :hide:


trojancowgirl- the second picture looks like hes cracking his neck! 

Keep them comming!!! :happydance:



Is it sad I actually laught out loud for some of them and smile at most


----------



## Hunter65




----------



## BarrelBunny

:lol:


----------



## Casey02

Oh my goooosh..........^^^^^


>


He looks like he did something bad haha!


----------



## cowgirl928

that must be his "oh crap mom is ****ed" look lol


----------



## Failbhe

cowgirl928 said:


> that must be his "oh crap mom is ****ed" look lol


haha that is the exact same look my dog gives me when she digs up my flower garden!


----------



## Tianimalz

Failbhe said:


> haha that is the exact same look my dog gives me when she digs up my flower garden!


At least your dog knows she did wrong, mine just smile happily and ask if I like the new make over they gave the garden :lol:


----------



## Hunter65

BarrelBunny said:


> :lol:
> View attachment 107800


That's hilarious


----------



## Hunter65

Casey02 said:


> Oh my goooosh..........^^^^^
> 
> 
> He looks like he did something bad haha!



That's the day that his old owner brought him home from the auction. When I first adopted him people were like... oh ya... um... er.. nice horse er um.....

Now they all know he is gorgeous. I saw something they didn't


----------



## Kayella

A two week old Henny derping it up


----------



## Tianimalz

Kayella said:


> A two week old Henny derping it up


"I came out of my moms WHAT?!"


----------



## Kayella

Lol Tia!! Then you have Sebastion in the back, "SOON"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## racheld90

First pic is Riley has a yearling.....(EW) LOL
Second Is Riley now With a "Give me that carrot face" 
And 3rd is him now, Proof he grew out of his uglies lol


----------



## Boo Walker

Hercules loves water... and mud LOL! My ugly boy:lol:


----------



## lilkitty90

whoops, i wasn't paying attention when i was taking pictures, and i caught him with his pants down!


----------



## Lins

^hahahahahahah!!!!!! Looks like they were having a good laugh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh my god, lilkitty90, those photos had me laughing out loud in the middle of the office!!


----------



## lilkitty90

haha my horses are clearly THE most photogenic. lol they are always photobombing a perfectly good photo lol 

glad i could give you guys a laugh


----------



## Casey02

> That's the day that his old owner brought him home from the auction. When I first adopted him people were like... oh ya... um... er.. nice horse er um.....
> 
> Now they all know he is gorgeous. I saw something they didn't


Awww thats great!


Kayella-- creeper horse in the backround!!!
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/ugliest-picture-your-horse-132163/page6/#ixzz21jikuRBq


----------



## Casey02

racheld- he turned out nicely 

boo walker-it looks like he was trying to go to sleep and you disturbed him


----------



## Casey02

>


Speed racer!!! ^



>


Is it me or does the horse have drool comming out of his mouth ****!



>


The girl doesnt look like shes anymore happy than the horse:lol:


----------



## Kayella

Haha Casey that's Sebastion, who was going through weaning at the time. He was being so nosy and begging for attention!

How does everyone catch their horses yawning? I can rarely SEE my horses yawning, let alone taking a picture of it :/


----------



## lilkitty90

haha yes, she was drooling for another cookie,

Kayella my horses always yawn right before feeding time. and thats usually when i get my pictures. we feed in one section of the pasture, and all the horses have to stay back until all buckets and bowls are full, in that process they are all impatiently yawning all the time lol


----------



## texasgal




----------



## Casey02

My horse yawns after a ride haha! He always lets out a big sigh when he eats grain, like its a chore or something... who is he kidding


----------



## Roperchick

bahahaha lilkitty- i just got yelled at for laughing at ur pics 
especially this one 


>


that is one seriously flexible horse hahaha


----------



## equiniphile

My gaw-geous girl. Crazy what a shaking horse and a crappy phone camera can come up with!


----------



## Roperchick

>


take another picture....i dare you.....:rofl:


----------



## texasgal

^^ I captioned it *"If you don't stop taking pictures, I'm making ugly faces." ...*


----------



## lilkitty90

my bad roperchick! lol mom's horse is seriously flexible lol 

Equiniphile i LOVE that picture! lol it makes it look like she has some serious ears! lol


----------



## Casey02

> Crazy what a shaking horse and a crappy phone camera can come up with!


Atleast you can tell its a horse my phone cant even do that!


----------



## Whisper22

I'll play.
Finding out Sky was photosensative the hard way. Her winter coat made the bald spots really noticeable. I call it her happy clown face. I doubt she was that amused though.


----------



## FirstCyte

This thread has given me such a laugh, thank you to all the people that caught their horses in "ugly" moments! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Roperchick

Josies Derp Face








Scootie 
I whip my hair back and forth!








get this kid away from me...ima old lady i wanna sleeeeee..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz








AGAIN WITH THE KIDZ? really???









hiiiiii momma. whatcha doin??










uuuuum Red did this....i plead the fifth


----------



## BarrelBunny

I got another one today! (Teaching my boy to smile gives me AMAZING opportunities to catch him in an "off" moment, LOL!)








Completely adorable, but funny at the same time! lol! :rofl:


----------



## AlexS

About 90% of the photos I take of my horse are like this. (stupid animal)


----------



## Eclipse295

Charm, half shed out and with her, often present "I know something you don't"









Delilah, I can just hear her saying, "Really mom with the camera? Can we just get this crazy, 'bath' nonsense over with?"









Delilah's derp face.


----------



## Casey02

This horse is in the moment hahaha


>





>


 I love this picture so much! The horse: *shifts eyes* slowly backs up and walks away hahaha!


----------



## Casey02

> Teaching my boy to smile gives me AMAZING opportunities to catch him in an "off" moment, LOL!)


Barrelbunny- I taught my horse how to smile too, the BEST time to have a camera with you  But i also think its the CUTEST trick!


----------



## Almond Joy

When the lady who bought Zeak for her riding horse picked him up, they added in Bean for free since "She was useless and looked like a mule. And was unbroke." Here she is... DERP (In the last pic she has her tongue sticking out)


----------



## BarrelBunny

Casey02 said:


> Barrelbunny- I taught my horse how to smile too, the BEST time to have a camera with you  But i also think its the CUTEST trick!


That's amazing! Aren't they adorable?? lol I think Big Daddy likes doing it for all of the attention that he gets :rofl:


----------



## Boo Walker

Almond Joy I think Bean is an adorable silly!!


----------



## Hunter65

These pictures are all so great. Not one ugly horse in any of them though!


----------



## barrelbeginner

agreed they are all so cute!


----------



## COWCHICK77

All these pics are great! This thread is good for a giggle for sure...:lol:

At first I was thinking Stilts was always beautiful, but then I remembered this pic...oh those awkward, ugly growing stages :shock:

Phweew, boy am I glad he grew out of that one!


----------



## Roperchick

> This horse is in the moment hahaha!


haha yeah she loves having wind in her face...mostly because she hates her forelock and loves getting it blown out of her face! haha shes like a dog...i think she would totally have her head out her window with her tongue hanging out if we left it open on the road!



> I love this picture so much! The horse: *shifts eyes* slowly backs up and walks away hahaha!


hes such a turd! he goes through like 2 or 3 flymasks every summer! and hes one of those where he does something wrong and then looks at you waiting for praise!


----------



## Casey02

> haha yeah she loves having wind in her face...mostly because she hates her forelock and loves getting it blown out of her face! Haha she's like a dog...i think she would totally have her head out her window with her tongue hanging out if we left it open on the road!


I think our horses would be good friend ;D



> That's amazing! Aren't they adorable?? Lol I think Big Daddy likes doing it for all of the attention that he gets


Haha mine too! When you go to put fly spray on his head with the roller kind (tube like) he smiles hahah. To dang cute!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

I just realized I have ugly photos of everyone and everything EXCEPT the horse I have now ****!
But here's a horse I used to have. I taught her to yawn on command
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Casey02

Ohhh myyyy.... those are so funnny!!! Yawn on command, thats a good one  except I yawn when I see these pictures lol!


----------



## Casey02

Cowchick, i love the head shot of your horse!


----------



## barrelbeginner

yawn on command? reaally lol? thats pretty cool


----------



## FlyGap

Hilarious guys!









Look mom, I got warts... Derr, licky, blah blah...


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Casey02 said:


> Ohhh myyyy.... those are so funnny!!! Yawn on command, thats a good one  except I yawn when I see these pictures lol!


Ahahahaha awesome! Yeah it's natural for a body to do lol. Most people if they even hear the word yawn they will yawn almost right away. Same thing when they see others yawn, like seeing my horsse yawn made me yawn haha. But it's a good trich to teach because when you yawn you naturally relax a bit, and the same goes with animals. So whenever she was worried she would yawn and look for treats


----------



## Casey02

Nokotaheaven- When we were at church the preacher (what ever you like to call it) would yawn, for the sole reason to see how many in church would! He would get a kick out of it


----------



## Casey02

FLy gap was there a picture attached to your last post? I couldnt see it if there was


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Casey02 said:


> Nokotaheaven- When we were at church the preacher (what ever you like to call it) would yawn, for the sole reason to see how many in church would! He would get a kick out of it


Haha I would have loved to see that


----------



## Casey02

It was pretty funny, he would have everyone doing it then he couldnt help himself and he would  all this talk has me yawning haha!


----------



## Casey02

My pictures worked!! :happydance: soooo ugly hahaha!!!

1- pre-smile
2- trying so hard
3-chewing (on christmas day!)
4-smiling like a tard
5-yawning
6-smiling 
7-looks like hes talking haha
8-normal (taken by my friend)
9 normal (taken by my friend) to ensure you hes not always so ugly :lol:


----------



## Oxer

We had been waiting... and waiting... and waiting for our turn to go in to the show ring. He ended up falling asleep with his head in the air. (We used to call him the Red Giraffe, because he did EVERYTHING with his head in the air.) So i took it upon myself to rudely awaken him with my finger up his nose. hahaha!


----------



## LastKMomo

Zombie horse 0.o









yawn...









And...fuzzy Dawnie!


----------



## Casey02

Hehe oxer, he must be one laid back boy to fall asleep while waiting to go in the show ring!

Lastkmomo- the eye in the first one!!!!


----------



## jillybean19

My clippers went dull 2/3 of the way through, and I had to come back the next day to finish  Luckily, I don't think I gave the poor guy an image complex!


----------



## Randella

HURRRRRR! I is a horse! 

A la Jag, chirping at me to give him is freakin' carrot already.


----------



## chuckdee

Tianimalz said:


> Now THAT is the look of swag


lol....This is greatness.....dude has some 'tude going on with a humble chuckle.  Thanks for sharing

___________________________________________________________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris the Rhinoman
www.rhinobldg.com


----------



## Tianimalz

chuckdee said:


> lol....This is greatness.....dude has some 'tude going on with a humble chuckle.  Thanks for sharing
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> "I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
> Chuck Dee - AKA Chris the Rhinoman
> www.rhinobldg.com​



Haha, I thought his look was pretty straight up too. Not my horse though  I was adding a caption on a posters (durrr I can't remember who now.) horse they had added on the thread already. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

These pictures are hysterical! I have a few of mine LOL!

As my girl was getting up. I swear this is the ugliest picture I have ever taken of her (it was winter and we'd had a unusual wet winter, hence the mud)









Her "I dare you to take one more picture" look









She also feels the need to be the class clown lol









And just to show that she is a pretty girl lol


----------



## Hunter65

This was after a few days in the pasture. I thought I was gonna have to cut his forelock! :shock:


----------



## Failbhe

Hunter65 said:


> This was after a few days in the pasture. I thought I was gonna have to cut his forelock! :shock:


oh my gosh - did you have to cut it?


----------



## Hunter65

Nope gotta love Cowboy Magic and some patience lol. It was a tad thinner though.


----------



## wetrain17

subbing


----------



## FlyGap

Tazzie those are hilarious, she is a beauty!

I is eatin here lady.


----------



## Gallop On

These are so hilarious!

"Bite me one more time, I dare you -.-"









"Hehehe, you tastes like yummies :3"









"Oh... hai's..."









I... I... I dont even know how to explain this...









"More foods please?"









What COULD have been a rather cute butt shot...


----------



## Roperchick

what. happened. with. that. jump??? hahaha soo cute!


----------



## Gallop On

Roperchick said:


> what. happened. with. that. jump??? hahaha soo cute!


:rofl: Haha, I have NO clue xD I have racked my brain trying to figure out how in the heck he did that... :L I am guessing he must have jumped straight up from a stand still, and landed straight down... I dont know...


----------



## FlyGap

"Hehehe, you tastes like yummies :3"
HAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Casey02

>


That doesnt even look like that head should belong there LOL 

Other two "Yeeeaa not related"


----------



## Casey02

These pictures keep getting better and better! :clap:


----------



## COWCHICK77

Gallop On, those pics are classic! LOL!!! I think I peed a little...

My husband has a video on his phone of Stilts and his feedpan. He had in his mouth and flipped it up on his head wearing it like a hat.....yep that's my brain child.....


----------



## Tazzie

Casey02 said:


> That doesnt even look like that head should belong there LOL
> 
> Other two "Yeeeaa not related"


Yeah, I'm not incredibly sure what she was trying to accomplish there LOL! At least she straightened up nicely for the next attempt. She's just a total goofball. I'm amazed I don't have more pictures like that. I'm usually too busy laughing is the problem lol


----------



## Casey02

> I'm amazed I don't have more pictures like that. I'm usually too busy laughing is the problem lol


That would be my problem exactly with my own horse! 


<----The chestnut right there


----------



## Hunter65

OMG these are priceless!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Haha, I have so many, but just looking through at the moment, I can find 2 of my PRE stallion, Luca, rofl.


----------



## barrelbeginner

:rofl::lol::rofl::rofl::lol::rofl::rofl::lol::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::lol::rofl::rofl::lol:^^^^


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Managed to find some more XD

Gypsy


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

I just keep finding more, haha.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Lmfao, when Fenda had Lexxi










Lexxi


----------



## Gallop On

The last one... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: The momma looks so thrilled xD :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Shadow Puppet

Well I din't know what she was doing, but I was sneezing...


----------



## Casey02

>


You have to explain this one......


----------



## itsapleasure

Our Anni likes to "make faces" too, looks like it runs in the family maybe?


----------



## Paintlover1965

What cute and funny photos! Love seeing them. I need to get some pics of my guys yawning after they come back from a ride. Their yawning is sooo contagious. They almost put me in a coma.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Casey02 said:


> You have to explain this one......


****! Basically I was outside with one of my brothers and it was really icy, and it was in a bucket, so my brother took it out, and Willow just decided to lick it O.O So I took a photo XD


----------



## Casey02

It looks so weird! Very funny though, expecially with her little baby teeth


----------



## SplashedOvero

*Comanche*



















I wish I had Some Winter Pictures My horse Turns a Really UGLY Shade of orangish/brown & Looks Like A fluffy Hamster. He actually grows so much hair under his chin it looks like he has a beard :/ Unfortunally I cant Find My memory card with all the winter pics


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Jet being silly


----------



## Fringe

Quintessence is so amusing. He has several "itchy spots" and when you scratch them...








Not exactly ugly but a bit strange :lol:
(I know the halter is too big, I'm punching new holes in it today to make it fit properly)


----------



## Jessabel

These are awesome. :lol:

One gawd-awful shot of me and Vic. >.<









And Norman the moose!









Look at that ratty mane. :lol:


----------



## eventer4ever

his head looks huge!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Fringe said:


> Quintessence is so amusing. He has several "itchy spots" and when you scratch them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly ugly but a bit strange :lol:
> (I know the halter is too big, I'm punching new holes in it today to make it fit properly)



not to be rude but reminds me of a llama or alpaca for some reason.. his neck looks soo long lol:lol::shock:


----------



## Casey02

I think that horse is a cutie! ^


----------



## ThirteenAcres

^^ love that horse's color. Gorgeous


----------



## Aennikay

Tazzie said:


> She also feels the need to be the class clown lol


omg this made me laugh so much  but I actually think she's really cute

oh and I love all of the other pictures hahaha they're ace


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks! She makes me laugh on a daily basis LOL! And I agree  I think she's adorable


----------



## Shoebox

Clementine looks so derpy in this picture. She knows she's not supposed to chew on anything wooden, but does it stop her? Nope!


----------



## Roperchick

>


she looks like she jsut got done doing something really reeeeeally bad and is just Oh so proud of herself for it!


----------



## Army wife

Subbing, this thread is hilarious 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02

If you need a laugh you found the right place!


----------



## JustEvent

This is Mango the day I test rode her. I'm not sure what she was doing but this picture makes her look funky. haha


----------



## Army wife

Oh i do need a good laugh 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02

Justevent, her neck looks so weird haha! So did she sell her self to you?

Armywife- cant wait to see some pictures!


----------



## jillybean19

TralissaAndalusians said:


> Haha, I have so many, but just looking through at the moment, I can find 2 of my PRE stallion, Luca, rofl.


Yoda has been reincarnated as a horse!!!


----------



## JustEvent

Casey02 said:


> Justevent, her neck looks so weird haha! So did she sell her self to you?
> 
> Armywife- cant wait to see some pictures!


She did! As whacky and crazy as she acted the two days I tried her, I ended up buying her. She now is super calm and getting back into shape!


----------



## Army wife

Oh boy...my mare would kill me for sharing her maternity shot  she was 339 days pregnant in this pic, and obviously a little on the chunky side  This is the "ugliest" pic I have of her right now. But she's still beautiful in my eyes  SHE'S A SACRED VESSEL DARN IT!!! bahahaha!!!


----------



## CrossCountryStar

itsapleasure said:


> Our Anni likes to "make faces" too, looks like it runs in the family maybe?
> 
> View attachment 108638


oh my gosh!!! hahaha That is the best picture. Like mother, like daughter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02

> She did! As whacky and crazy as she acted the two days I tried her, I ended up buying her. She now is super calm and getting back into shape!
> ​


Awww thats awesome!

army wife, I love that picture, almost like a "if you come any closer with that thing I sware" kind of picture haha


----------



## Army wife

Lol!! Kinda just like that or..."get this thing ooouuutttt!!!!" Her temperament really changed while she was pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Quoya looks like she's gnawing on the poor sheep,lol.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

I think she's still cute, but this is the "ugliest" picture I have of her. Haha.


----------



## countryryder

Trying this again:
Quoya looks like she's gnawing on the poor sheep,lol.


----------



## Casey02

Hehehe these pictures are so funny!


----------



## HopalongCassidy

My uglie lady. (Last year picture of her in her winter coat.)Sorry about the blanket. First two pictures are winter coat and the last one was taken I think August 8. The dates are wrong. I do apologize.


----------



## barrelbeginner

haha he looks so funny to me.. I think I have more as well..


----------



## Failbhe

haha it looks like he's mooning you... "lookit mah bum!"


----------



## barrelbeginner

HopalongCassidy said:


> My uglie lady. (Last year picture of her in her winter coat.)Sorry about the blanket. First two pictures are winter coat and the last one was taken I think August 8. The dates are wrong. I do apologize.



that's the same horse??


----------



## calfboy

He is a very strange horse.

Sorry for the high quality.


----------



## sommsama09

Nice pics CalfBoy!! Can i ask what kind of camera you use?


----------



## Evansk

Buddy in all his glory LOL


----------



## calfboy

sommsama09 said:


> Nice pics CalfBoy!! Can i ask what kind of camera you use?



Canon 600D with a bad lens: 18-55


----------



## sommsama09

Haha thanks


----------



## calfboy

oh, forgot this one!


----------



## barrelbeginner

haha he has a small tongue in that one.. and in the other one calfboy damg that is really good! he is like" SEE ME TEETH!!!


----------



## jillybean19

OK, here come the young Arab bug-eyes. I swear, he doesn't ALWAYS look this goofy!


----------



## barrelbeginner

can you blow that picture up any?? lol I can tell his eyes do look like WHAT THE HECK AHHHH! but its tinyy!


----------



## jillybean19

Yeah, it's from the photographer's website. I need to email him and I'll get a digital copy of the full picture. I'll do that now and post it when it comes back


----------



## barrelbeginner

oh he looks so cute lol~!


----------



## Casey02

>


One of the best ones so far!! The "im worked to death " look hahaha


----------



## Evansk

Casey02 said:


> One of the best ones so far!! The "im worked to death " look hahaha


haha thanks  He has a habit of flapping his lips together when he sleeps. :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner

hhahahah


----------



## HopalongCassidy

barrelbeginner said:


> that's the same horse??



Ya she's one in the first two pictures and two in the last. She wasn't use to the very cold weather we had and grew a coat like a grizzly bear.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

Oh, got another one! haha


----------



## jillybean19

"eyyyyyaaaahhhhhh!!!"

(ok, so his eyes aren't quite as bug-eyed as the other pic, but that's why I bought this one lol)


----------



## Eclipse295

I can just see her thinking "Does this picture make my butt look big?" It makes Charm look even fatter then she is,


----------



## QuietHeartHorses

Rats... my pictures didn't upload.


----------



## loveyourhorse

here is my mare's ugly face lol


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

all of the pics. r so funny i dont hve many pics of my horse 2 begin with so no ugly 1s


----------



## Walkamile

As you can see, Walka can't take a good picture if he tried! But I love the big goof anyways!


----------



## WesternRider

This is my first lease horse pete (aka Desert Dream):


























My second lease horse Bert(aka Pride Ofthepacific:

















but he is pritty!









And my newest lease is Bailey (aka Dark Angels Samhain)








































http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/552812_10151565255120014_511154177_n.jpg


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Westernrider so glad you found a great lease after your fiasco with Bert.


----------



## musicalmarie1

This one of Mellow is good, but in the background you can see my Ginger scratching her neck on the gate


----------



## MicKey73

Bo's chew face. He very mistakenly thinks it's cute. :shock:


----------



## Walkamile

MicKey73 said:


> Bo's chew face. He very mistakenly thinks it's cute. :shock:


Wow! He looks scarey more then ugly! Could get a part as a zombie horse in a horror movie!

I think Bo must have tons of personality doesn't he!


----------



## MicKey73

Walkamile said:


> Wow! He looks scarey more then ugly! Could get a part as a zombie horse in a horror movie!
> 
> I think Bo must have tons of personality doesn't he!


hahahaha yeahhhh....He's just starting to come out of his shell and has A LOT of personality in there. I am so lucky to be a part of helping him come around! He makes that face all the time and has ruined many an otherwise nice shot with the TB sneer! A good side effect is that he makes it to beg for treats, but no one wants to get near him when he does it, so no random, uncontrolled treating :lol: He's actually a pretty boy when he's not trying so hard!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Another ugly courtesy of Brock...


----------



## Kayella

Henny looking a little dumbstruck LOL


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Sorry, Kayella, that's not ugly, that's CUTE!


----------



## CLaPorte432

"I can't make it...Go on...*cough* without me..."


----------



## nyx

CLaPorte432 said:


> "I can't make it...Go on...*cough* without me..."


Hahahahahaha  CUTE


----------



## Casey02

I loooove these pictures so funny! I have to pick out some more uglyies!


----------



## Ripplewind

Hunter65 said:


> This was after a few days in the pasture. I thought I was gonna have to cut his forelock! :shock:
> 
> View attachment 108526


I had to almost roach my boy's man when he came in like this. It actually would have looked nicer if I roached it.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

The pictures aren't funny so much as pathetic. This was how Brandy looked when we got her -- and she's actually thinner than she looks; the winter hair is covering her ribs, here. She doesn't look like the same horse in the "after" pictures!


----------



## SouthernTrails

.











.


----------



## Walkamile

CLaPorte432 said:


> "I can't make it...Go on...*cough* without me..."


Now this horse should be in movies! Very _dramatic_! :rofl:


----------



## naturalhorses

Hunter65, your horse looks a lot like mine, only a lot less ugly. This is Sassy as an almost yearling in her awful winter coat.
















(Sorry its sideways)
Not sure what happened in this next one...






.


----------



## naturalhorses

More awful pics ...
















And I promise she's at least a little bit cuter now.


----------



## Army wife

haha!! You have a wooly mammoth in your pasture!!!


----------



## arrowsaway

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> The pictures aren't funny so much as pathetic. This was how Brandy looked when we got her -- and she's actually thinner than she looks; the winter hair is covering her ribs, here. She doesn't look like the same horse in the "after" pictures!


That mare is one gorgeous walking horse. I love her build, her color, and her kind face. Wonderful job you've done!


----------



## Jewelsb

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb

^^^ she was shaking but it's by far the ugliest picture I could have possibly got of my mare.
I put it on Facebook and people were asking if she was sick or in labor haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

Jewelsb, you captured that picture at just the right/wrong time for sure! LOL


----------



## Hunter65

naturalhorses said:


> More awful pics ...
> View attachment 111271
> 
> 
> View attachment 111272
> 
> 
> And I promise she's at least a little bit cuter now.
> View attachment 111273
> 
> 
> View attachment 111274



She is a cutie patootie!


----------



## Hunter65

Here are a couple more of Hunter.

He looks almost like sassy in his fuzzy coat, that was 3 years ago when he was supposedly 15 months. 










This was after too much wine lol








He HATED cross ties lol


----------



## Casey02

jewelsb... oh my hahaha that was a great one!


----------



## Casey02

hunter65- the second one!! How funny!


----------



## Jewelsb

Haha yeah I was trying to get a pic of her rolling but my iPhone froze, then took the pic way too late. I wanted to erase that pic immediately but for some reason didn't lol. Good thing huh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

This is the funniest pic of Looney, she started acting up because of the bugs, and she looks terrible in this pic LOL







And Stormy our rotten yearling, was being a butt, and giving me dirty looks while i made him listen.







And a really bad pic of him in the pasture, omg it is too funny.







And again Looney had a vendetta against my car that was parked in front of the house, she kicked it with her front hooves, and a friend managed to get this pic in the process LOL


----------



## FlyGap

Hunter, that shot is 1 in a billion! What were you DOING to that poor baby!!! LOL!

Psycho Looney, da da da daaa da, da da da daa da. Run Run Run, Run Run Run Awwwwaaayyyyyy!


----------



## Hunter65

FlyGap said:


> Hunter, that shot is 1 in a billion! What were you DOING to that poor baby!!! LOL!
> 
> Psycho Looney, da da da daaa da, da da da daa da. Run Run Run, Run Run Run Awwwwaaayyyyyy!



It was when he got gelded, poor guy.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

FlyGap said:


> Psycho Looney, da da da daaa da, da da da daa da. Run Run Run, Run Run Run Awwwwaaayyyyyy!


LOL she was not at all thrilled with me on that first ride!!! I thought i was going to go on one heck of a thrill ride when i first climbed on ha ha :lol:


----------



## Gallop On

Im still trying to figure this one out...


----------



## SplashedOvero

> Yay I has a Baby.
Click to expand...


----------



## EliRose

Haha! These are great! Here is the picture I received when I inquired about the mare I am going to be leasing (and probably buying after). Made me nervous until I saw more and her videos, haha! The second is one of the relief pics (not me riding).


----------



## SplashedOvero

Comanche when he was like around 1- 1&1/2.


----------



## Janna




----------



## Hunter65

OMG these are hilarious


----------



## 4everiding

The "I really want that treat so I'm going to try to look adorable" face...


----------



## MerlotDotOne

here are a few 




































































































I'm going to stop i have way to many i love


----------



## EliRose

Oh my, I think they're all saying, "WAZZZUUUP"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MerlotDotOne

They pally is a stallion so he always dose they when he smell on the ground lol


----------



## barrelbeginner

Giraffe tongue much??


----------



## SplashedOvero

Some more of comanche


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ That horse is beautiful. haha.. I want him..


----------



## SplashedOvero

barrelbeginner said:


> ^^ That horse is beautiful. haha.. I want him..


Mine??


----------



## barrelbeginner

Yes! OMg.. If he goes missing.. I have no idea..


----------



## SplashedOvero

barrelbeginner said:


> Yes! OMg.. If he goes missing.. I have no idea..



Lol if you can get past the dogs XD


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

Here's my mare that passed away last year. She was 28 and I swear she was a sight for sore eyes in the winter. She had the ugliest winter coat i've ever seen. And she got this hideous black mask during the winter, too, that completely disappeared when she shed out. I added a couple summer shots so you can see how pretty she was in the summer.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

I forgot just how closely she resembled a whooly mammoth. We actually thought she had Cushings. She looks like a completely different horse. The first summer that I had her, I was gone for a month and when I came back, I went out to the field to get her and I literally didn't recognize her. I had to ask my BO where she was! lol


----------



## Kayella

Just a few pics of my oh-so-photogenic boys


----------



## SplashedOvero

ShannonSevenfold said:


> Here's my mare that passed away last year. She was 28 and I swear she was a sight for sore eyes in the winter. She had the ugliest winter coat i've ever seen. And she got this hideous black mask during the winter, too, that completely disappeared when she shed out. I added a couple summer shots so you can see how pretty she was in the summer.




My horse gets that fuzzy I just never got any pictures of him but now i got a camera so this winter im taking pics


----------



## Evansk

CLaPorte432 said:


> "I can't make it...Go on...*cough* without me..."





nyx said:


> Hahahahahaha  CUTE



Yah.. Buddy is a cutie.. And he's a lazy butt


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

OMG these pics are great!!!! I got a nice chuckle out of quite a few of them LOL!!!


----------



## Lins

"DERP-A-DOODLE-DOOOOOOO" 









"hey momma, looook. I iz donkay now"


----------



## Copperhead

I put a hawk feather in her mane and she was trying SO HARD to look at it


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Brock's managed to look like a deformed pony in this one, thanks to my awful camera skills


----------



## Monty77

These are hilarious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie

Mudpie looks pretty terrible in this picture xD










And he looks like a moose in this one xD


----------



## MLShunterjumper

Aw Jitter...


----------



## dempsydonna

Bronski Beat is very charming in winter... *cough*


... but so is Donna


----------



## twiz454

exactly 3 seconds after bath time


----------



## Hunter65




----------



## Lins

dempsydonna said:


>


"woooooopsy daisy! Ah farted!"


----------



## barrelbeginner

ever noticed.. all the horses.. look funny because of the ears.. when they shake their heads.. haha


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## GlassPlatypus

He's always ugly:









LOL, sorry, I couldn't resist! :rofl:


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Hahahahaha xD


----------



## AshsStorm

Gallop On said:


> These are so hilarious!
> 
> "Bite me one more time, I dare you -.-"


This ^ reminds me of this > :shock:

Lol


----------



## AshsStorm

Gallop On said:


> Im still trying to figure this one out...


Practicing for X-Factor? Singing "I am gonna be a Staaaaaa!"


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties




----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's a good one, I caught Tequila in mid head shake lol. She looks like her ears aren't there. :lol:


----------



## Tessa7707

HorseLovinLady said:


> Here's a good one, I caught Tequila in mid head shake lol. She looks like her ears aren't there. :lol:


Haha, the rare La Mancha Horse. lol.


----------



## Gallop On

After a long ride, Rusty was simply exhausted...


----------



## Hunter65

Gallop On said:


> After a long ride, Rusty was simply exhausted...



:shock: That first one is kinda creepy


----------



## barrelbeginner

When does this end? I thought this was a competition


----------



## manhirwen

Spirit was UGLY when I first met him. This is what he looked like when I got him.


----------



## barrelbeginner

cute! okay I read wrong.. this is NOT a competition lol


----------



## Seifur

Seifur and Flottur enjoying each other lol.









And this is what happens after you groom a grey horse.









Blíð looking weird.









Seifur looking like a creature from a horror movie.









Skeifa sticking her tongue out at me :Þ


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Second one.. She just looks weird- malnourished undermuscled.. And the saddle marks (hadnt brushed her out from my ride just then). She does (and did) not look like that. At all. Very ugly!


----------



## ItzKayley

There's so many, but this one just annoys me, wow! I don't even know what he looks like, but not a pony, that's for sure!


----------



## Oxer

^^ fluffy camel!


----------



## barrelbeginner

I was thinking an alpaca! lol how cutteee!


----------



## jillybean19

*I finally got one!!*

I was taking pictures with my phone, but couldn't see the screen at all because of the sun, so I didn't know what I'd gotten until I got home.... That is when I found this gem. X-D


----------



## amg800

Here are some!


----------



## AndersonEquestrian

Maybe not UGLY but awfully cute of my Oldie colt, Marco!


----------



## lilkitty90




----------



## Casey02

Omg its like a left my own thread! My computer was broken and I FINALLLLY got a laptop! I love this thread and I couldn't help but laugh at all the pictures I have missed out on! Keep the pictures coming they give a good smile


----------

